
Contextual Runtimes - wslh
http://avc.com/2015/12/contextual-runtimes/
======
SolarNet
I've been trying to build a contextual runtime for a while now (I always get
distracted by other projects). My thoughts (which I, very briefly, at one
point somewhat collected here [1]) include:

* Using a planner to solve across application metadata from the current context.

* A system like circuit [0] to manage the context and plan across multiple devices.

* A projected UI system to allow applications to project their UI to any device as required, allow the user to style all of their windows across many devices, and enabling the arbitrary combination of that UI...

* Which allows for composited, auto generated, monolithic applications (Photoshop, Visual Studio), allowing for the do one thing well design of Unix to apply to applications (regardless of where they are hosted, the cloud, your personal device cloud, or the current device).

At this point I would be happy to just have such a system.

[0] [http://gocircuit.github.io/circuit/](http://gocircuit.github.io/circuit/)

[1]
[http://madz.ob1studios.net/index.php/Application_Layer](http://madz.ob1studios.net/index.php/Application_Layer)

